# [OT] Rendimiento de Gentoo (abierto)

## JotaCE

Como ya les eh comentado en otros post entre a gentoo sin saber nada de linux absolutamente nada, y lo poco que he aprendido lo he aprendido aqui con ustedes..... muchas gracias por eso.

Ahora que todo esta todo en su lugar y trabajando como deseo, siento que el rendimiento de mi maquina deberia ser mejor pero no se que cosas tocar para que todo funcione mas rapido, tal vez quitando o poniendo algunos USE flags, la mera verdad no se!

Quisiera pedirles que me asesoren en ese aspecto no prentendo que mi maquina vuele pero si que rinda un poco mejor que yo se que puede

Tengo un Athlon XP 1.8 + 512 de RAM HDD 200 exclusivo para gentoo 2 GB de swap sobre una motherboard biostar M7VIP

Tengo gnome, openoffice y algunas aplicaciones kde instaladas 2 o 3 seran todo compilado desde stage3 y actualizado a hoy!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

Ayúdanos, por favor:

```
emerge --info
```

Y aún así muchas, muchísimas cosas se quedarán y deberían quedarse en el tintero. Pero tu "ayúdame a que gentoo sea más rápido" es tan irreverente como "no pienses. sigue tu instinto". Desconozco si has leído todos mis mensajes, alguno de ellos hacía referencia a este aspecto que mencionas... Y el poder del lado oscuro es tremendamente poderoso en mí (no me detendré en explicar porqué, con leer mis mensajes basta).

Pega tu emerge --info y hablamos...

Edito: Con lo del poder del lado oscuro me refiero a unos tres LFS (Linux From Scratch), nada más y nada menos.

Con respecto a lo que comenta Cereza, la USE glitz en cairo y recompilar todos los paquetes que dependen de cairo es alucinante, gnome-panel entre ellos (y sobre todo)... openGL powa!

----------

## Cereza

Otra cuestión es en qué notas que Gentoo va lento. ¿Tal vez lo que notas es que tu escritorio es lento y pesado? de ser así ¿tienes bien configurada la aceleración 3d de tu tarjeta? puedes emerger mesa-progs y usar el comando glxgears para comprobarlo, veras unos engranajes girando, si no se mueven fluidamente, algo va mal.

----------

## ekz

Prueba XFCE, aunque sea sólo por probar, lo emerges, reinicias tu máquina (para partir con la RAM limpiecita), en gdm elijes iniciar con una sesión de XFCE y de ahí en adelante cosa tuya si lo dejas o no.. (thunar de verdad se abre en menos de un segundo!!!)

Yo el otro día apliqué un truco y me ha funcionado perfecto, resulta que en mi sistema casi siempre se usaban (sin contar buffers/caches) ~250-300 de los 500 megas de Ram que hay disponibles, y siempre tenía cosas en la swap, lo que me ralentizaba el sistema. Así que buscando en google, aplique lo siguiente:

En el fichero /etc/sysctl.conf agregar al final la linea  

```
vm.swappiness=0
```

Bueno el cero es exagerado pero es el valor que más me acomodó a mi, por ejemplo en estos momentos con el glotón de firefox corriendo, tengo la RAM casi llena, el valor cero no deshabilita la swap, sino que obliga a que se use en casos excepcionales (ffox + ooo por ej.) incluso puedo suspender a swap y creo que es en eso en lo que más se usa ahora..

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           498        449         49          0         10        201

-/+ buffers/cache:        236        262

Swap:          980          0        980

```

Eso si, estoy con XFCE, que consume mucha menos memoria que G**** y K**, quizás por eso me dió buen resultado ese "truco" 

Saludos!

* Edit: ejecutar  sysctl -a /etc/sysctl.conf  para aplicar los cambios

----------

## JotaCE

ahi te van

muchas gracias!

```
localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 15 Nov 2007 20:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LC_ALL="es_ES.utf8"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts branding cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri fortran gdbm gimpprint gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg midi mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python readline reflection session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="sis"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
localhost ~ # ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 49 nov  2 15:38 /etc/make.profile -> ..//usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/

```

voy a probar XFCE haber si mejora en algo el rendimiento pero primero voy a tratar de optimizar el rendimiento con lo que tengo, gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Probablemente tu pc ya esté dando lo mejor de si, teniendo en cuenta que estás corriendo un sistema operativo con todo actualizado al 2007 en una pc que ya tiene por lo menos 4 años en el mercado....

Mas rápido puede ir, seguro, aliviando las aplicaciones, ya vendrá i92guboj a decirte que uses FVWM, que segun tengo entendido es de lo mas livianito, algo como eso te recomendaría yo. (que uso xfce4.4)

Salud!

----------

## gringo

estás usando march=i686 en un athlonxp y además no has añadido optimizaciones específicas como mmx o sse ( que hoy en día soportan todos los mircos mas o menos actuales) a tus USE. De cualquier manera no creo que notes diferencia alguna en el comportamiento del sistema, salvo en aplicaciones como mplayer y cosas así donde este tipo de optimizaciones si aportan un pequeño plus.

Comprueba el proc/cpuinfo para saber de que es capaz tu micro.

saluetes

----------

## the incredible hurd

Básicamente eso, modifica en tu /etc/make.conf las CFLAGS: 

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

Veo que usas Gnome, que no usa el ld de gnu por defecto, como muchos otros programas, consulta esto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-541706.html#4072703

EXTRA_ECONF="--with-gnu-ld"

en tu caso LDEMULATION correspondería a elf_i386

Además añade unas LDFLAGS para que optimice el enlazador (ld); unas de las más sanas serían estas (más información si buscas "LDFLAGS central" en el foro):

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,-s"

Enlazando los binarios y optimizando el enlazado verás que la diferencia es realmente importante.

Si una distribución me obligase a cambiar Gnome por XFCE para obtener un mayor rendimiento, no la usaría   :Evil or Very Mad: 

edito: Tal y como sugiere gringo añade las USE mmx y sse; puedes añadir también 3dnowext y mmxext (preo creo que esas solo las usa mplayer.

----------

## sirope

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Además añade unas LDFLAGS para que optimice el enlazador (ld); unas de las más sanas serían estas (más información si buscas "LDFLAGS central" en el foro):
> 
> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,-s"

 

Si te sirven, estas son mis LDFLAGS:

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"
```

Para más info, si puedes échale un ojo a estas páginas:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Safe_LDFLAGS

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-226909.html

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mas rápido puede ir, seguro, aliviando las aplicaciones, ya vendrá i92guboj a decirte que uses FVWM, que segun tengo entendido es de lo mas livianito, algo como eso te recomendaría yo. (que uso xfce4.4)
> 
> Salud!

 

Muy de acuerdo con el caballero, solo es cuestión de tiempo... Pero FVWM e IceWM son demasiado feos.. (Lo siento, pero soy un poco superficial) Y XFCE para mí se va en la colada.. En lo personal lo pensaría medio segundo y luego instalaría Enlightenment, que tiene un rendimiento increíble y es muy agradable a la v***a.

Salu2

----------

## JotaCE

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Otra cuestión es en qué notas que Gentoo va lento. ¿Tal vez lo que notas es que tu escritorio es lento y pesado? de ser así ¿tienes bien configurada la aceleración 3d de tu tarjeta? puedes emerger mesa-progs y usar el comando glxgears para comprobarlo, veras unos engranajes girando, si no se mueven fluidamente, algo va mal.

 

Mira no siento que mi escritorio sea tan tardado como es de los escritorios "grandes" sin duda debe tener  que cargarr muchas cosas y eso se tarda pero principalmente firefox y openoffice tardan mucho en aparecer, las aplicaciones openoffice tardan mas de 35 segundos en cargar y siento que deberian tardar menos de hecho antes en una de mis primeras instalaciones tardaba solo 12 segundos.

----------

## ekz

Que el menú de gnome aparezca a los segundos después de hacer click sobre él, o que nautilus y gnome-terminal se abran 3 segundos después de lanzarlos... no tiene por qué ser la distro, ni tampoco mi computador (que es un Atlon 64 de 2 gigas), es gnome el que hace rato dejó de ser liviano

En lo personal recomiendo xfce sobre gnome por gastar menos memoria/recursos y por que al parecer está construído sobre la base de ser "liviano" (dentro de los entornos completos de escritorio) por ejemplo thunar viene con la opción --daemon, y aunque esté usando muchos recursos se ejecuta muy rápidamente y xfce-terminal ES la opción a gnome-terminal, que son 2 aplicaciones comunes a comparar

Y en mi post anterior no me refería a "la distro", sino "al DE" (supongo que si instalo ubuntu, gnome iría igual de pesado   :Rolling Eyes:  )

*nunca he usado KDE en este compu

*el día en que me regalen una laptop, le pondré enlightenment  :Wink: 

SAludos a todos

----------

## sirope

 *ekz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *el día en que me regalen una laptop, le pondré enlightenment 
> 
> SAludos a todos

 

Larga vida a Enlightenment (O como rayos se escriba)

(Lástima que todavía no se puede ni copiar y pegar.. Pero muy prometedor)   :Very Happy: )

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Que el menú de gnome aparezca a los segundos después de hacer click sobre él (...) es gnome el que hace rato dejó de ser liviano

 

Probablemente sí, con ello muestras tu desconocimiento de gtk-2.

Añade a tu ~/.gtkrc.mine (si es que XFCE lo lee, cosa que desconozco):

```
gtk-menu-popup-delay=   10
```

Con ello el menú de gnome me aparece, con todos sus iconos, en una décima de segundo... click y ahí lo tienes. Es, quizá, demasiado rápido y dependiendo de quien lo use deberá incrementar el valor 10 a 100 o más.

No es ningún misterio que ni Gnome ni KDE son livianos, pero ya has visto en este hilo el rechazo a los WM (gestores de ventanas) y a los DE (entornos de escritorio) ligeros, en cuya categoría cae XFCE. Es bueno poder elegir, pero ello nos permite elegir cosas más completas que XFCE y te ruego entiendas que si alguien no es capaz de sentirse a gusto con algo tan ligero, al menos tenga opción de optar por entornos, a la vez que más pesados, mucho más maduros.

Edito: Si sólo tienes gtk-2 instalado, añade esta opción en ~/.gtkrc-2.0

include	"/home/_nombre_de_usuario_/.gtkrc.mine"

Por si a alguien con Gnome le da por usarla también   :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Probablemente tu pc ya esté dando lo mejor de si, teniendo en cuenta que estás corriendo un sistema operativo con todo actualizado al 2007 en una pc que ya tiene por lo menos 4 años en el mercado....
> 
> Mas rápido puede ir, seguro, aliviando las aplicaciones, ya vendrá i92guboj a decirte que uses FVWM, que segun tengo entendido es de lo mas livianito, algo como eso te recomendaría yo. (que uso xfce4.4)
> 
> Salud!

 

En realidad fvwm puede ser tan ligero o pesado como se quiera.

Si yo lo uso no es por su ligereza, sino simplemente porque ningún otro wm de hoy día se le puede equiparar en configurabilidad y funcionalidad. Una configuración de fvwm pesada puede ser tan pesada como gnome o kde, incluso más... Todo depende. Si de verdad necesitáis algo ligero y los wm de marcos como ratpoison no son lo vuestro, yo recomendaría fluxbox o similares.

Son ligeros, funcionales, lo suficientemente configurables y tienen temas para todos los gustos. Además, fluxbox es uno de los wm con un desarrollo más activo.

XFCE en realidad, a día de hoy, no es más ligero que gnome. Ningún programa enlazado con gtk2 puede serlo... Si con "ligereza" nos referimos al aspecto visual, gnome puede ser igual de ligero. Y kde lo mismo, tan solo es cosa de configurarlo a tu gusto.

 *gringo wrote:*   

> estás usando march=i686 en un athlonxp y además no has añadido optimizaciones específicas como mmx o sse ( que hoy en día soportan todos los mircos mas o menos actuales) a tus USE. De cualquier manera no creo que notes diferencia alguna en el comportamiento del sistema, salvo en aplicaciones como mplayer y cosas así donde este tipo de optimizaciones si aportan un pequeño plus.
> 
> Comprueba el proc/cpuinfo para saber de que es capaz tu micro.
> 
> saluetes

 

Como bien dices, no es algo que se vaya a notar mucho, a no ser en aplicaciones muy puntuales. Si el evitar el uso de -march=athlon-xp es por temas de compatibilidad, siempre se pueden añadir los flags -mmmx y -msse a mano. O incluso usar -march=pentium2, que básicamente es lo mismo que i686, pero con mmx, creo recordar.

 *sirope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muy de acuerdo con el caballero, solo es cuestión de tiempo... Pero FVWM e IceWM son demasiado feos.. (Lo siento, pero soy un poco superficial) Y XFCE para mí se va en la colada.. En lo personal lo pensaría medio segundo y luego instalaría Enlightenment, que tiene un rendimiento increíble y es muy agradable a la v***a.
> 
> Salu2

 

Bueno, como ya dije arriba, os equivocais. Cada uno es libre de escoger su wm, y si tengo que recomandar algo realmente ligero a alguien que no quiera complicarse la vida, siempre opto por flux. Fvwm es mi elección, pero obviamente no es el wm adecuado para todo el mundo, aunque para mi sea el mejor.

Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito. Es cierto que icewm no es muy configurable, y el aspecto que tiene es básicamente clónico de la interfaz del conocido SO de Gates. Sin embargo, decir eso de fvwm es síntoma de desconocimiento, porque jamás vas a encontrar dos copias de fvwm que se parezcan lo más mínimo la una a la otra. Fvwm, al contra que la mayoría de wm y desktops, no tiene un look clásico vinculado al mismo (aunque históricamente muchas distros han usado el famoso tema rosa como predeterminado, otras usan fvwm-themes, otras fvwm-crystal... en fin).

En mi misma web (ver firma) puedes ver algunas fotos de configuraciones de fvwm muy distintas. En el sitio de fvwm también hay varios temas, aunque la mayoría de ellos con un tinte bastante retro, eso sí  :Razz:  De todas formas, me estoy saliendo demasiado del hilo ya, jeje. Por algún motivo, jamás he conseguido ser productivo en E (ni en e16, pero mucho menos aún en e17).

 *ekz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En lo personal recomiendo xfce sobre gnome por gastar menos memoria/recursos y por que al parecer está construído sobre la base de ser "liviano" (dentro de los entornos completos de escritorio) por ejemplo thunar viene con la opción --daemon, y aunque esté usando muchos recursos se ejecuta muy rápidamente y xfce-terminal ES la opción a gnome-terminal, que son 2 aplicaciones comunes a comparar
> 
> 

 

En realidad, konqueror también puede ser precargado (no solo en kde, sino que es posible hacerlo en cualquier otro wm de forma similar. No se mucho de nautilus, sin embargo, dudo mucho que necesite de precarga alguna, porque de hecho, se usa también para dibujar el escritorio (lo cual es lo mismo que decir que ya está precargado desde que entras en gnome).

Lo único cierto de tanta cosa, es que hay muchas opciones, y lo mejor es que somos libres de poder probarlas todas antes de elegir. Sobre wm's y desktops cada uno tiene sus opiniones, y eso no va a cambiar nunca  :Razz: 

----------

## sirope

```
En mi misma web (ver firma) puedes ver algunas fotos de configuraciones de fvwm muy distintas. En el sitio de fvwm también hay varios temas, aunque la mayoría de ellos con un tinte bastante retro, eso sí  De todas formas, me estoy saliendo demasiado del hilo ya, jeje. Por algún motivo, jamás he conseguido ser productivo en E (ni en e16, pero mucho menos aún en e17).
```

Me viene bien la info, no sabía que Fvwm podía dejar de ser feo :P... Sinceramente no lo he probado nunca..

Seguro no eres productivo en e17 porque no está listo para un entorno de producción :P, y hasta hace poco.. (No sé si todavía) estaba en estado Alpha.., De hecho, en el gestor de archivos de Enlightenment, (creo que EFM o Evidence), no tiene funciones para copiar, pegar ni eliminar, hasta hace poco no podías tener archivos en el escritorio, porque se limitaba a ser un WM y no desktop, todo lo que arrastras y sueltas muere (O se pierde muy bien), etc, etc, etc... Es la razón por la que las distros amistosas basadas en Enlightenment lo complementan con aplicaciones en GTK.. Administrador de archivos Thunar, como navegador Firefox, etc.. Y por qué no, hasta gnome-panel.. Afortunadamente estos muchachos piensan en un Desktop completo.. (Aplicaciones propias, etc. Por cierto el reproductor de audio se llama Eclair y es muy bonito, lástima que no suena :P) Ahh te cuento que Enlightenmnet es un fork de FVWM, aunque ahora poco tendrá que ver.. Me doy cuenta que estás muy enamorado de FVWM ya que le dedicas una sección completa en tu web.. Opera tampoco falta en tus capturas, considera hacerle una también, se lo merece.

Saluditos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Me viene bien la info, no sabía que Fvwm podía dejar de ser feo ... Sinceramente no lo he probado nunca..
> 
> Seguro no eres productivo en e17 porque no está listo para un entorno de producción , y hasta hace poco.. (No sé si todavía) estaba en estado Alpha..,

 

Yo hablaba del wm en si. El resto de aplicaciones ni siquiera las he probado. En ese sentido, me refería a que E no es lo bastante configurable ni se comporta como yo necesito que lo haga. Los programas son lo de menos, porque los pocos programas gráficos que uso son basados en qt, y para el 90% de los casos (siempre que es posible) uso un programa basado en texto. Soy fan de screen además de fvwm, y me parece simplemente fantástico el hecho de poder reenganchar mis sesiones de cualquier programa en modo texto via screen hacia cualquier otro ordenador, esté donde esté.

 *Quote:*   

> Enlightenmnet es un fork de FVWM, aunque ahora poco tendrá que ver.. Me doy cuenta que estás muy enamorado de FVWM ya que le dedicas una sección completa en tu web.. Opera tampoco falta en tus capturas, considera hacerle una también, se lo merece.
> 
> Saluditos!

 

Para ser más exactos el 90% de los gestores de ventanas que siguen vivos han sido en algún momento un fork de fvwm. Sin embargo, y si bien es cierto que e16 nació como un fork de fvwm, también es cierto que su parentesco hoy día es muy muy remoto. Por poner otro ejemplo, fvwm desciende de twm (el wm que viene de serie con X, con las barras de títulos verdes), lo cual hace a E también descendiente del mismo. Sin embargo, mirando a twm y a E se ve claramente desde el primer vistazo que nada tienen que ver el uno con el otro.

El señor Rasterman (creador de E) se centró en el rendimiento en gráficos (algo de lo que sabe mucho, tan solo hay que recordar sus aclamadas imlib) mientras los señores que sustituyeron a Robert Nation como mantenedores de fvwm se centraron en aspectos más mundanos, como la extensibilidad, añadir módulos, tratamiento de bindings, funciones, customizabilidad o extensión mediante lenguajes externos (desde bash a cualquier lenguaje ya sea interpretado o compilado). Hoy día son muy distintos, no solo en su funcionamiento, sino en sus entrañas.

E17, la siguiente generación de enlightenment, está totalmente re-escrita, y no en base a una librería como imlib, sino con un framework completamente reescrito también (evas, ecore y compañía), y no solo no tiene nada que ver con fvwm, sino qeu tampoco tienen nada en común en su interior con e16.

Existen montones de árboles genealógicos por ahí, unos más completos que otros. Mirando en mis bookmarks he encontrado este de la wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FVWM

Que no es de los más completos que he visto, pero sirve para hacerse una idea de hasta donde llegan los parentescos  :Razz: 

Si uso fvwm no es por su belleza (aunque pueda tenerla, no es algo en lo que yo me haya parado mucho), y tampoco porque sea ligero (que puede serlo dependiendo de la config), sino porque con dos teclas puedo hacer lo mismo que tardaría 10 segundos hacer a base de clicks o bindings en kwin o cualquier otro. No se trata de amor jeje, no confundas: en realidad soy un chaquetero  :Razz:  el día que encuentre otro wm que haga lo mismo y lo haga mejor, me cambiaré sin remordimientos.   :Twisted Evil: 

En cuanto a opera, sale ahí de casualidad. Opera tiene cosas buenas, por ejemplo una huella algo inferior en memoria que el resto de browsers de última generación. También es rápido, y se puede manejar íntegramente a base de teclado sin morir en el intento (algo muy muy importante para mi). Sin embargo también hay cosas que me tocan la moral del mismo. Una muy simple y que no arreglan porque no quieren es que los esquemas de colores oscuros se ven fatal, hasta el punto de que el texto en algunas partes es completamente ilegible. Eso lo hace inútil para mi, porque por mi curro me paso muchas horas delante de una pantalla, y usar un esquema oscuro no es una opción ni una pijada, sino una necesidad por pura salud (y de paso me ahorro unos kilowattios).

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## patan__

Tengo Un CPU igual al tuyo, y con gentoo desde que lo tengo. 

```
#cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1800.792

```

```
#dmesg | grep Bogo

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3604.36 BogoMIPS (lpj=18021839)

Total of 1 processors activated (3604.36 BogoMIPS)

```

```
#hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   604 MB in  2.00 seconds = 301.29 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  140 MB in  3.03 seconds =  46.24 MB/sec
```

hardware: cpu 2200xp - Ram 512M ddr/400 - mobo kd7 - grafica nvida FX5700 

para sacar más velocidad(?) uso reiserfs 3.6 en la particion root y kde3+konqueror que es más rápido que gnome+firefox.

Tunea la Ram en la bios y prueba distintos parametros.

¬¬ si yo también soy de estrujar el pc en busca de más rendimiento.

----------

